# BFN for me



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi

Got my second BFN this morning.  

Im gutted, I was so so sure it had worked

I just cant understand how I had the right womb thickness 13mm and a grade 1 8 cell and a grade 2 6 cell and neither implanted and still get the BFN.  What hope is there that this will ever work?

Jacks


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Aw hun

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you got a BFN it just seems so unfair sometimes doesnt it.

Just wanted to send you big hugs and let you know am thinking of you.

Take care

lots of love

xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry you got another BFN hun, it's so unfair isn't it  like you i was convinced my second cycle had worked and i took it very hard when it didn't    The only advice i can give is take one day at a time and make sure you cry if you need to  

pam xx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Jacks
Know just how you feel the 2nd BFN hit me much much harder than the first and i am still v upset 6 months later. Take care and try to give yourself time to grieve.
Sugary
xxxx.


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear such sad news jacks (and saphy and sugary).

i am currently stimming for my 2nd ivf and i don't expect it to work at all. i have had a sense of neutrality since i started this cycle and i think it is because i had all my hopes pinned to the first go.

when i could no longer justify peeing on test sticks, counting dates on my fingers, or pretending the spotting wasn't the end of the road, i was totally wretched with grief. i lost my grip on 'it's ok' sometime in the middle of the night a few hours after the blood had properly arrived and my whole body felt wracked by the trauma of it all, you know?

i'd been lying there in the darkness and the careful silence with tears just pouring down my face until eventually they mingled with snot and i realised i couldn't breathe. i sat up in bed and it was there the silence ended. i didn't just cry. i unceremoniously sniffed up my snot then almost fell to pieces as my whole body shook with the deepest of sobs. i moaned with a pitch so low that dogs all over britain stirred in their baskets and put their paws over their ears while bats flew headlong into trees.

well this time i am being very quiet and calm about the whole thing. i am injecting myself in the same, same-old, fashion as i would, yawn yawn, clip my boring timewasting toenails. no big deal. no ritual or help required thank you. nothing to get excited about. just something you have to do.

and when it doesn't work this time i intend to be ready. i don't want middle of the night howling any more than the dogs or the bats do.

and what's more, when my two week wait is almost over i shall _expect_ a period. i want it to be no different from any other month. i will see that nasty flash of red and i won't be surprised, my heart won't sink and i won't makes noises.

BFN. it can't hurt me. my wings are a shield of steel...


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your lovely messages, im feeling allot better today.  AF arrived today, so glad I didnt have to wait to long

RosieBG, your message really touched me.  I can understand why you are feeling so down about it and taking the attitude you are taking.  This whole TX thing is a really emotional and physical thing and its so so hard.  So I can see why you are trying to protect yourself

If any of you ever want to chat please PM me, we cant let this beat us.  I am sure we will all get there one day!

Loads of love Jacks xx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry that you got another bfn 
thoughts are with you, we start injections for our 2nd ivf end of may.

Nicola


----------

